# PAE Extensions



## derwood (Aug 29, 2010)

I know that PAE is a kludge, but I don't have much choice in using it.
An HP DL580 G2 was gifted to me with four 3.0 ghz Xeons and 16 GB of memory.  The Xeons do not support 64 bit.

I have 8.1 installed and running.  I'm curious about the KVA_PAGES option in the kernel config.  I'd like to use as much of the memory as possible.  I've tried values as high as 2048, but that just causes a hang at boot.  So far 1024 has worked but last night the system vapor locked after having been up for about 3 weeks.  I'd really rather not institute a weekly reboot.  

Does anyone have any information on KVA_PAGES and how much memory to plan for each page?

Thanks


----------

